# The best testosterone booster in the uk?



## Patrickmh1

Hey all, newbie to the forums but not to BB, been training hard for a good year now and Im looking for something natural to give me that extra bit of pump and gains,

Ive got a PW and my diet is really good, good calories and high protein and carbs, I have been looking for while now and have tried 19-anabol testo from USN, it was pretty decent product but I would love to get something stronger and more test boosterish, i have been looking at main ingredients of test boosters and am trying to find things with:

DAA

I3c or DIM

ZMA

In the formula are there any test boosters you could advise me to go for especially or any that really do "work" but not steds or prohormones.

cheers guys

pat


----------



## Need2Grow

I have read good things about Universal 'Animal Test' but imo no 'test booster' is likely to lead to much of a noticeable improvement in muscle gain etc compared to even the mildest of PH's


----------



## Dazzaa

I've heard some great things about USN 19 Anabol Testo, but never tried it myself... A guy on here suggested Warrior Bulbine as a great booster.

i've tried Gaspari Novedex XT before and found it effective

& i've gopt some Chaparral Labs Manimal that i haven't run a full cycle on (it will be used as a pct so i won't be able to say it's helpful-ness solo) but i expect good things from Chaparral Labs since their PH's are quality

But like the guy above me said... You don't gain much, my experience was it helped burn a little fat and worked well as a pre-work out energy lift


----------



## GreedyBen

Welcome to Uk-m!

How old are you? Some people would argue that unless you are clinically diagnosed with low levels of test then a 'test booster' is not going to do much, even less so one made by a supplement company. Some people use them as part of pct for prohormones though.

Hcgenerate is one I have seen mentioned a lot?

I take ZMA but mainly for sleep/recovery.


----------



## Patrickmh1

IM 18, before you say im too young and that my testosterone is high enough , but I have had low testosterone and high estrogen issues for a long time, Would an anti-

aromatase be worth while? if I could get a test booster too would that help??


----------



## Patrickmh1

do you know any specific products with D-AA, DIM/I3C, with some testosterone boosters and an anti aromatase in the supplement? These seem to be the most effective I

have heard of.


----------



## Need2Grow

If you are already using PH's than I wouldn't waste money on natty test boosters, you'll only be disappointed imo

Although at 18 I certainly wouldn't recommend PH's either!

Have these conclusions been drawn by a doctor or yourself?


----------



## Patrickmh1

by myself and others i know, Im not doing any PHs until at least 23+.


----------



## Need2Grow

MANIMAL is a PH!!! And if your natty, whats the PCT for?

Mate, don't take anything till you understand the ingredients!

Edit - my mistake - its not a PH!  Got mixed up with shredded mass


----------



## Need2Grow

At 18 a nutrition partitioning supp such as M-Stack is probably more use, some people rate it very highly


----------



## BBWarehouse

Need2Grow said:


> MANIMAL is a PH!!! And if your natty, whats the PCT for?
> 
> Mate, don't take anything till you understand the ingredients!
> 
> Edit - my mistake - its not a PH!  Got mixed up with shredded mass


Manimal's natural bud 

I've used Manimal before - from experience and based on the ingredient profile, it's excellent. I've used it twice now, with the first time being in PCT and my strength actually went UP on it - it was the first time I pulled 260kg, so from then on I loved it haha! It's NOT going to pack on tons of weight (I've never bulked on the other hand, so probably a bad person to ask re: weight gain from the sup), but you should notice:

1) Better strength gains

2) Better mental state (you just feel more manly, for want of a better phrase)

3) Faster recovery

....which is all you can really hope for from a natural product.

Loads of good reviews out there on facebook too:










I agree however 18 does sound young for a natural test booster - what's your lifestyle like? I know there's lots of factors like lack of sleep, inconsistent sleeping patterns, over training etc. that CAN make your test go low. Also, things like bodyfat can increase estrogen - our fat cells themselves are one of the biggest causes of high estrogen levels if you're carrying a bit of chub. Worth exploring these "natural" remedies as well if you're looking for long term solutions.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Jimbo 1

To be honest these products are max money minimal effect you should go with good food a decent protein maybe creatine if it agrees with you

Don't mess with PH you may as well do the known things Test E when you get your training and diet spot on and have a good foundation of muscle


----------



## Patrickmh1

I was advised to go for Anabol testo, it was ok, lowered my BF and my weight went up, but that was because i was bulking, I wasnt using it as a PCT


----------



## ashmo

Natural "Test" boosters are a waste of money mate simple. ZMA does not boost test levels as said by Ben above it will help other things like sleep aid. No legal supplement in the world will increase test levels fact. You can even read on these products it will say something with a * and somewhere in tiny writing it will say *will help your body have the best chance of increasing tests levels naturally... save your money mate.


----------



## Patrickmh1

My life style is really good, I dont drink, smoke, do drugs, Train 5 times a week, compound movements, im 5'10.5 ish, 150 pounds, 15.5bf, 8 hours sleep a night, 150 grams of

protein a day at least, But my test is low, lowish libido, and I Think I need a decent non sted test booster, Ive looked at manimal it looks decent but has yohimbe in which can keep me awake, also what is DHEA? is that worth a look? does manimal have any anti aromatase ingredients? cheers guys so far for the help.


----------



## ashmo

If you want it more for Libido concerns check out D-Aspartic Acid, Horny Goat Weed or Tribulus Terrestris.


----------



## Patrickmh1

Im looking at manimal but would like to see about an what is called an "aromatase inhibitor" because I think that has been the root of my problems, Are there any natural ones you could advice to look at? If i can afford them id stack them with the manimal.


----------



## predatorN

This guy may not have liked the "sides" but you cant argue with a medically verified rise in test levels as seen in activate Xtreme below.

http://www.ergo-log.com/activateXtreme.html


----------



## Patrickmh1

Id go for the activate but it hasnt got any DAA in it :S


----------



## 3752

in my opinion the best Test booster is Extreme Nutritions Reload, i used it last year as my only PCT product after 2 steriod cycles and recovered from each (verified by blood tests.....)

get it from CSN using discount code PSCARB5 for an extra discount on top of free delivery....

http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/products/Extreme-Nutrition-RELOAD.html


----------



## m118

In my opinion... I would look at ones which have well researched ingredients eg DAA, divinil, fenugreek etc...

And then look at how well people respond to the product. With this in mind... my favourites are...

1: Act X (Divinil + D3)

2: Bridge (fadogia, resveratrol, euricoma)

3: Bioforge (original recipe)

4: HCGenerate (divinil, fenugreek, fadogia)

5: testforce (DAA + sarcosine)

6: Tropinol/Phytoserms 347 (bulbine)

all top IMO


----------



## BBWarehouse

ashmo said:


> Natural "Test" boosters are a waste of money mate simple. ZMA does not boost test levels as said by Ben above it will help other things like sleep aid. No legal supplement in the world will increase test levels fact. You can even read on these products it will say something with a * and somewhere in tiny writing it will say *will help your body have the best chance of increasing tests levels naturally... save your money mate.


The reason for the * is for legal reasons - if you make a "medical claim"....it implies it's a medical product, and thus you need a medical license to sell it. We're not even allowed to say protein powder has any effect on muscle, when it's blindingly obvious to every nutritionist, bodybuilder and scientist in the world that a high protein diet does help you build muscle.

Have you tried Manimal? That's never had a bad review, I've tried it twice myself, and you honestly (hand on heart) feel a difference and see it in your numbers improving week to week. The science backs it up too - we've seen blood test results on higher test levels in bulbine users in the States, DAA is well proven, the product is backed both scientifically and by actually users.

There are a lot of crap test boosters out there - one famous one we refuse to sell because we feel it's overpriced garbage - but, there are also some truly excellent ones as well.


----------



## BBWarehouse

Patrickmh1 said:


> Im looking at manimal but would like to see about an what is called an "aromatase inhibitor" because I think that has been the root of my problems, Are there any natural ones you could advice to look at? If i can afford them id stack them with the manimal.


It depends how you define natural - Chaparral Labs ATD or something similar will work as an AI and reduce estrogen (consequently increasing natural test), however nothing is "natural" really beyond food / lifestyle etc.

ATD is considered a "natural" ingredient however as it's not a prohormone and WONT shut your natural test production down. It'll increase it.


----------



## BBWarehouse

Patrickmh1 said:


> My life style is really good, I dont drink, smoke, do drugs, Train 5 times a week, compound movements, im 5'10.5 ish, 150 pounds, 15.5bf, 8 hours sleep a night, 150 grams of
> 
> protein a day at least, But my test is low, lowish libido, and I Think I need a decent non sted test booster, Ive looked at manimal it looks decent but has yohimbe in which can keep me awake, also what is DHEA? is that worth a look? does manimal have any anti aromatase ingredients? cheers guys so far for the help.


Manimal includes Bulbine which has been shown to reduce estrogen - in terms of lifestyle, that all seems good. This is just a side point, just remembering it from a study I once read....but having a diet high in cholesterol (e.g. eating steak and eggs regularly) can also bump up test naturally. They've always been mainstays of a bodybuilding diet, and with good reason  Hope that helps.


----------



## Patrickmh1

would ATD have any long lasting effects as i am only 18?


----------



## Patrickmh1

would the amount of Yohimbe in the manimal also be enough to keep me awake at night?


----------



## ASOC5

there's some good reviews of AD bullk/taurotest stack

not used it myself but the reviews look promising if you plan on going down the testbooster route

iv used gaspari novadex in the past and saw very little from it other than a few extra hard ons


----------



## GreedyBen

Op if you really think you have low test/high eostrogen etc you should be going to the docs instead of attempting to self medicate with supplements. Get some tests done then you will know instead of guessing. You could also then get tests, e.g bloods redone after trying a test booster to see if it actually worked on you!


----------



## Patrickmh1

I could do that, but I wont be buying for another week or so as i need to get money together and get planning it out


----------



## m118

GreedyBen said:


> Op if you really think you have low test/high eostrogen etc you should be going to the docs instead of attempting to self medicate with supplements. Get some tests done then you will know instead of guessing. You could also then get tests, e.g bloods redone after trying a test booster to see if it actually worked on you!


lol at 18, i doubt i would have gone to the docs, I'd want a quick fix.

However, now that i'm older its easier to see that if genuinely think I have issues with test/oestrogen, and not just poor diet/training which is actually the case for far too many claiming to have low test, then i would go see the doc


----------



## predatorN

Pscarb said:


> in my opinion the best Test booster is Extreme Nutritions Reload, i used it last year as my only PCT product after 2 steriod cycles and recovered from each (verified by blood tests.....)
> 
> get it from CSN using discount code PSCARB5 for an extra discount on top of free delivery....
> 
> http://www.cardiffsportsnutrition.co.uk/products/Extreme-Nutrition-RELOAD.html


Have the forum rules changed to allow promotion in this way? I recall Lorian saying advertising discount codes etc is strictly prohibited?


----------



## BBWarehouse

GreedyBen said:


> Op if you really think you have low test/high eostrogen etc you should be going to the docs instead of attempting to self medicate with supplements. Get some tests done then you will know instead of guessing. You could also then get tests, e.g bloods redone after trying a test booster to see if it actually worked on you!


This is good advice. I doubt a Dr would advise anything but it would be helpful just to double check there aren't any underlying issues. I remember reading the normal range for test is massively varied - some people walk around with what WE would consider very low test, and Dr's will say it's normal, others with very high test, which again is considered normal.

It's sad that Dr's aren't more willing to help optimise health rather than just fix problems - so many older guys especially could benefit from TRT and anti-aging treatment imho.



Patrickmh1 said:


> would the amount of Yohimbe in the manimal also be enough to keep me awake at night?


Definitely. I think there's 6mg per serving from memory. Personally I took one dose first thing upon waking, second serving around lunch, third serving alongside my pre-workout before the gym sesh just after 6pm. I go to sleep around 12-1am so I'd say make sure you take the last dose 4-6hrs before you sleep if that's something you were interested in.


----------



## plox

honestly? i would say they all relatively worthless. either inject test or train in a manner that produces a test spike at the start of each work out. compared to either of those methods the cost/gain ratio makes them not worth using IME/O


----------



## Coop

Issues with test and estrogen, i'm for the doctor root, these are supplements not to cure medical conditions.


----------



## Patrickmh1

Well I think I will go with manimal, ill split the doses at 8am, 12 pm and 4 pm at least then it wont mess with my sleep, ill buy it asap, gotta get protein shake in the next few weeks so i can buy after that or around that time.


----------



## 3752

predatorN said:


> Have the forum rules changed to allow promotion in this way? I recall Lorian saying advertising discount codes etc is strictly prohibited?


No nothing has changed it is prohibited why??


----------



## allnatural923

I would say check out some of the reviews on iForce's Intimidate in the logs posted over an anabolic minds. Great feedback from everyone who beta-tested and no side effects or anything. And it's just NMDA, nothing fancy, but really effective  . The gains guys were reporting were really impressive


----------



## Dux

I used Animal Stak during my last PCT.

Don't know whether it worked or not, but I figured it couldn't do any harm.


----------

